

US Military Will Install Laser Turrets on Bombers and Fighter Jets - jmason99
http://gizmodo.com/5978740/us-military-to-install-laser-turrets-in-combat-airplanes

======
jmason99
I'm actually surprised that this hasn't already been done. Laser technology
has been available for a while.

